# What patterns does she carry?



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I declare her Cu/Cu...Homozygous for CUTE!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would agree with sabino as well


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Subbing, I have a 10yr old paint mare who just recently started to have ticking in her spots. She has always had lacing? (don't know if that's the right word) around the edges of them. She is not graying, no ticking on her head at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The sabino test will almost 100% for sure come back negative - but this does not indicate that she does not have some form of sabino. The "sabino" test tests for a mutation of sabino only common in TWHs and minis at this stage. There is another test that tests for a different mutation of the sabino "family" - the W20 test, which may be more useful in this case to be honest.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Interesting. Where would I be able to test for this? UC Davis only has tests for W 10 and W4 as far as I can see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The W20 test is available from the W20 projekt - W20 Test (Form / Formular) - projekt-w20-farbtests Webseite!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

That's really neat. It looks like they were only accepting samples until April 30, 2014 though.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, the results are here. *drum roll* We have:

RED FACTOR E/e
SABINO 1 N/N 
SPLASHED WHITE SW-1 N/N
SPLASHED WHITE SW-2 N/N
SPLASHED WHITE SW-3 N/N 

What boring results! But also not terribly unexpected. And of course I know she's n/TO, A/a and frame n/n. Just goes to show you how different the spotting can be for just one type of colour pattern! (at least as far as science knows at this point.)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wait. So she's A/a, meaning she's bay, not brown?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

UC Davis doesn't test for Brown and brown is an extension or mutation (I forget which at the moment) of agouti. So she carries Agouti and my guess would be if I sent away to Pet DNA for brown, she would come back At/a since she only got brown from mom's side and not her sire who is Ee.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah! Ok. Didn't realize that UC Davis doesn't test for brown when they test for agouti. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, I probably won't even bother testing for Brown because she is such a classically brown horse on her non-white spots, like her dam. She's got all of the lighter points and carries agouti, so I think it would be a waste of money to even test for it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Glynnis said:


> Yeah, I probably won't even bother testing for Brown because she is such a classically brown horse on her non-white spots, like her dam. She's got all of the lighter points and carries agouti, so I think it would be a waste of money to even test for it.


That's why I was like "Wait. What?!" when you said A/a. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Her dam is also A/a.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

UC Davis actually tests for the lack of agouti or a.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I see... so if they only find one copy of a, they know horse is A/a and if none, then A/A?


----------

